# Atlanta Expansion Draft today



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

"The list of players selected includes: Carla Thomas (Chicago Sky), Erika DeSouza (Connecticut Sun), Katie Feenstra (Detroit Shock), Roneeka Hodges (Houston Comets), Ann Strother (Indiana Fever), LaToya Thomas (Los Angeles Sparks), Kristen Mann (Minnesota Lynx), Ann Wauters (New York Liberty), Jennifer Lacy (Phoenix Mercury), Kristin Haynie (Sacramento Monarchs), Chantelle Anderson (San Antonio Silver Stars), Betty Lennox (Seattle Storm) and Yelena Leuchanka (Washington Mystics).

Additionally, Atlanta immediately orchestrated three trades involving players in the expansion draft. The Dream traded the fourth overall pick in the 2008 WNBA Draft and guard Roneeka Hodges to Seattle in exchange for the eighth pick in the draft and veteran guard Iziane Castro Marques. They also traded the 18th draft pick and forward LaToya Thomas to Detroit in exchange for second-year guard Ivory Latta. In the third trade, the Dream acquired the 24th overall draft pick from Indiana, in exchange for agreeing not to select specific unprotected Fever players."

Not bad start for the new club. Especially with a fairly decent group to draft from this year.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

So Atlanta now holds the #8 draft pick this year. Do you think that Tasha Humphrey will still be available at the 8 spot?


----------

